# Repti Fogger



## Apocalypseuk (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys!,

Was just wondering if I could get a little help, On some days I'm at work like all day so I can't spray to keep the humidity up in my Viv, I was wondering is there any specific timers I can use to does this for me?

for example will a digital weekly timer, that you can buy from most big shops help with this?

Thanks guys!.

Also do you recommend me getting the HygroTherm™ Humidity & Temperature Controller?? not sure

Thanks agains guys and gals!


----------



## Apocalypseuk (Aug 30, 2013)

please help guys just wondering if there are any specific timers out there i can use for the Repti Fogger
sorry also i may add this will be for a panther chameleon to keep the correct humidity and also im using an exo terra 45x45x60.


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

I see no reason why a standard 24hour wouldnt work but you would be better off with a misting system like a MistKing which has seconds timers that you can set to come on when you want for as long as you want. These are more natural IMO at simulating rain which they can drink off the leaves.


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

Not quite sure what times you work but you should be fine without the fogger. Panther chameleons do not require constant high humidity and in fact benefit from a period to dry out in between sprays. A lengthy spray in the morning and again in the evening to produce high humidity spikes should be sufficient from my experience. 
I cant see why a standard timer would not work, however I have no experience with this product unfortunately - My friend has one for his crested gecko but he operates this manually.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RS Reptile Supplies (Sep 6, 2010)

Alot of standard timers can actually do this pretty well now, simply plug in a mister or fogger into a timer socket which you can get from any hardware store and set it up to go off 1 / 2 / 3 times a day for the desired effect. Digital ones are better for shorter cycles, the older style with push in teeth are set to 15 minute intervals. We usually run a CRB setup on a timer circuit like this using a LR Superfog although she doesn't need the humidity as much any more, we found this a very simple way of ensuring the humidity peaks at least twice a day. 

If you are going to setup something that automatically fogs particularly, then you do need to be good at checking the water levels frequently and keeping it clean, foggers have a bit of a reputation for burning out so it should never run dry or it may become a fire risk.


----------



## Apocalypseuk (Aug 30, 2013)

sweet thanks for the replies guys! also nice little shop/website you have there just checked it out and will be saving it onto my favourites so I can come back to it sometime


----------

